# Ancistrus fry



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Here are some photos of my attempts at breeding sp. 3 ancistrus.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats John! 
Thats really cool, how old are those fry and how many do you have?
Is that a common pond snail in the picture?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Steve,  
They are about 2 weeks & yes it is a pond snail. The snail looks cool blown up like that, I didn't realize they had such nice markings. Since this picture was taken both pair of Ancistrus have been busy in their coconut shell caves, now I have tons of them. If you come to a MAG meeting I will bring you some, angels to if you want. This post is an attempt by my 19 yr old to teach me how to post larger photos on APC (I'm very tech challenged) all I know how to do is post thumbnails. I wish this site was as easy to use as Tropical Resources. There they have no limit on photos and you can post pics with more pixels. By the way your forwards are too funny, please keep em coming.

John


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is my latest lesson, a few more shots.






















I really like messing with the bristlenose cats they are easy & fun to watch.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Bristles think you may enjoy this if you like bristlenose catfish. To judge the size, the pebbles are reg. Aquasoil.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

You are right Ed, I do like that very much  . Are you breeding them now ? that little rascal can't have been out of the cave for very long.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, I got the whole family, father, 3 mothers, and a dozen babies from a friend who was moving out of town. I put the big ones into the 180g, hoping to see them do something, it's full of black lava rock, so maybe tons of caves in there, but have not seen anything yet. The babies are in the 75cm ADA tank, and are VERY slow growers.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

You have a good friend, quite a nice parting gift. I bet if you put a coconut shell cave (usually in the reptile section at LFS) in a corner you would get spawning, thats the perfect combo 1 male 3 females. I've seen pics of your 180 those ancistrus most be very happy. Do you give them any veggies ? mine love slices of raw zucchini.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice. That is small.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

bristles said:


> Do you give them any veggies ? mine love slices of raw zucchini.


Well, the tank has like 30 cories, so the slow plecos would not have a chance. That tank gets fed pretty well, so they get their share, they are fat  I dont worry about breeding. Used to breed cichlids, big mean fish, since then I just dont worry about breeding.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Just a few more veiws of my little ones


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great job. They look really healthy and growing. I assume the larger ones are from an earlier batch? How often do yours breed?


----------



## Suikei (May 5, 2007)

Wow those babies are cute!!! <3

I have the strange urge to hug them, like in finding nemo where Dory is like, "I will call him my squishy and he will be mine." Anyway, awesome shot. Makes me more attracted to breeding fish. :nod:


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

There are 3 batch's in this tank, they spawn about every 4-5 weeks.


----------

